# 2011 Tiguan and VAG-COM?



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, new here and to VW, have recently purchased an 11 Tiguan SE, and am very interested in VAG-COM, i am no technician, neither have i ever messed with any of these kind of equipment so, wonder how "dangerous" can it be in the hands of a rookie? is it fool proof? 
Would the use of this void warranty?

Also what version would be compatible with my car, i am aware almost every model year things tend to change; hence, the question.

I'm mainly interested in:
Turn off DRLs
re-program to run HIDs (if possible)?
use key remote for window/sunroof operation?
make it stop monitoring for lamp outs (for outside LEDs use)?
rear view auto down when in reverse?

That would be pretty much it.
Thanks for the advice in advance. :wave:


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

I wouldn't go so far as to say it's "Fool Proof". You know the cliche, right? Just when you think you've made something fool-proof, God will give you a better fool. However, I don't think anyone who's used it thinks it's "Dangerous". 

* Turn off DRLs -- No problem

* re-program to run HIDs (if possible)? -- Certainly possible if you retrofit all the proper factory parts; but no support from us if you're going to retrofit some aftermarket "HID Kit".

* use key remote for window/sunroof operation? -- No problem.

* make it stop monitoring for lamp outs (for outside LEDs use)? -- Unclear if the control modules in your particular vehicle will support that for the particular lamps you want to swap to LEDs.

* rear view auto down when in reverse? -- Unclear whether your particular vehicle has all the correct parts in it to allow this.

-Uwe-


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

Uwe said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to say it's "Fool Proof". You know the cliche, right? Just when you think you've made something fool-proof, God will give you a better fool. However, I don't think anyone who's used it thinks it's "Dangerous".
> 
> * Turn off DRLs -- No problem
> 
> ...


Uwe,
Thanks a lot for the info appreciate that, I'm positive that i'll be able to work my way around it if i can get my hands on a how-to or manual, mainly since i would just start with the DRL's and maybe the remote windows option.

Would you or somebody else recommend what VCDS should i get? There is a few options and i'm a bit lost I am sure this question have been asked a million times here, but just want to be sure to get the right equipment for my car and I'm also on a budget 

Thanks once again!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

There are two different interfaces that will work with the Tiguan, the HEX-USB+CAN and the Micro-CAN.

The HEX-USB+CAN is our top of the line interface, it works with VW and Audi from as far back as 1990 models up to current models.

http://www.ross-tech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=VCHUC&Category_Code=VAGCOM

The Micro-CAN only works with CAN Gateway Volkswagens like your Tiguan. It will not work with older VWs that use the K-Line.

http://www.ross-tech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=VCuCAN&Category_Code=VAGCOM 

The Micro-CAN interface will be fine if you plan on only working with your Tiguan (personal use) and it cost less than the HEX-USB+CAN.

As Uwe noted, some of the control modules in your Tiguan may not support the mods you are wanting to do. There can be different versions of a given control module, if you have a version that just doesn't support something, you can't force it to work.


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

Jef,

Thanks, and i Understand what has been mentioned in regards to the control modules, question that arises now is, how can i know what can and can not be done? is there any way in knowing this ahead of time? at least on just the options i mention earlier.

Also in regards to interfaces, and software, there is a lite version of it, would i be able to do these kind of changes (modifications,coding) with the lite version? and i have read in this same forum about 3rd party interfaces, would those work?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

VCDS-Lite does not work on CAN Gateway vehicles like your Tiguan.

If we see a full autoscan of the vehicle, then we may be able to tell if given modification is supported by the control module.


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

Got it, so in conclusion, my best bet (cheapest) will be to go with the VCDS Licensed with Micro-CAN interface, correct?
only then well have the autoscan and evaluate the control modules


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

That's essentially correct. We have no way to know exactly what control modules VW put in your particular vehicle without seeing a scan, and there are a lot of minor variations these days. 

I would not get your hopes up about mirror dipping in reverse gear; most of the time, cars which have the necessary hardware in them have this feature enabled from the factory. 

-Uwe-


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

Cool, im gonna have to break my piggy bank for this one then  hope is worth it..


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

I like it! Rob the piggy to talk to Miss Tiggy!

I have a 2010 Tiguan SEL. As Uwe said, it is equipped with dipping mirror. I didn't have to enable it. It came enabled. Simply leave the mirror control on the passenger mirror and the mirror will dip when in reverse.


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

bearthebruce said:


> I like it! Rob the piggy to talk to Miss Tiggy!
> 
> I have a 2010 Tiguan SEL. As Uwe said, it is equipped with dipping mirror. I didn't have to enable it. It came enabled. Simply leave the mirror control on the passenger mirror and the mirror will dip when in reverse.


lol gotta rub the piggy alright lol

yeah tried that and, no did not work for me, most be an seL thing only, its ok that wont bother me as much as long as i can at least operate the windows with the remote and turn off DRLs.
Also (since you have a tig) have you tried the LH/CH feature? read about it and would come in very handy, as well as being able to keep the fog lights on when using High beams? and use fog lights as corner lights.... i guess im asking for too much now huh :what:


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

gabster said:


> lol gotta rub the piggy alright lol
> 
> ..... must be an seL thing only, ..... and use fog lights as corner lights....


 Fogs as cornering lights are how the SEL operates. 



> Also (since you have a tig) have you tried the LH/CH feature? read about it and would come in very handy,


 No I have not tried this. 



> as well as being able to keep the fog lights on when using High beams?
> 
> i guess im asking for too much now huh :what:


I have not taken the time to play a whole bunch. Dana Marie and I did play a couple of times to try and help out customers who were asking for items like you have mentioned. We found many things to be similar to her GTi but we also found many that were not. I guess I'll have to play some more when I get a chance. Right now, it's too cold to sit out there playing!


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

Got ya, hopefully i'll be able to get it in a few weeks, again thanks all for the help.


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

Im back, and finally was able to order the interface!, (it was about time i know) can't wait to get it now  hopefully i wont blow the car up 

Edit: just got the interface today, and installed the software, will be talking to the tiggy tomorrow  besides just clicking on auto scan, after its all set up, anything else i should look out for? 
is there a step procedure to turn off the DRL?
thanks again.


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

^bmp


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Check out the MKVI sticky at the top of this forum


----------



## VWJayhawk (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi all, sorry to bring up an old thread, but question on my wife's 2011 Tiguan SE S/N. I have a vag-com that I've had a for a little while now, updated software, etc. Works fine on my Passat and my 2011 A4 (no longer have). 

Went to adjust her headlight voltage yesterday and it couldn't read her 09-Central Electronics area. Worked fine for the autoscan and able to get into other areas. 

Anyone had a problem like this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

VWJayhawk said:


> Hi all, sorry to bring up an old thread, but question on my wife's 2011 Tiguan SE S/N. I have a vag-com that I've had a for a little while now, updated software, etc. Works fine on my Passat and my 2011 A4 (no longer have).
> 
> Went to adjust her headlight voltage yesterday and it couldn't read her 09-Central Electronics area. Worked fine for the autoscan and able to get into other areas.
> 
> Anyone had a problem like this? Thanks in advance!


 I'd suggest: 
1) Start your own thread instead of reviving a two year old thread without a specifically related question. 
2) Post an auto scan.


----------



## VWJayhawk (Jan 22, 2013)

VR6Now said:


> I'd suggest:
> 1) Start your own thread instead of reviving a two year old thread without a specifically related question.
> 2) Post an auto scan.


 Will do on both accounts. My experience has been that most people crap themselves when a thread is started that could have been combined with other threads ha. Also, good call on the auto scan, was a central electronics fault code on it, don't remember the details. 

Thanks for the help!


----------

